# To complain or Not to complain...



## DGK*UGLY (Jun 6, 2008)

I'm the type of person that will rarely send his food back if there is something wrong with it. So I need some help...

I bought the Scattante R-330 and I was not happy with it at all. I had a bunch of problems with it. They left a metal shard in my back wheel, which gave me 4 flat tires before I found it, the grips started coming off, the gears started to slip and overall just not happy with the bike after a week. I ended up taking advantage of Performances “100% satisfaction guaranteed” slogan and exchanged it for a FUJI. 
After all the problems, which were Performance Store related, they still had the nerve to give me a very bad attitude. Even the store manager was a jerk! The store manager came up and said, “SO WHATS YOUR PROBLEM?” with a really bad attitude. I told him what was wrong and he basically accused me of lying. They even charged me a restocking fee, which I agreed to pay because I just wanted to stop dealing with them. I’m trying to decided if it’s worth it to email performance and complain about their customer service. For the money I am paying for a bike, I figure they should be nicer and more understanding. They made me so mad I don’t ever want to shop there again. 

Is it even worth it?


-ugly


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

DGK*UGLY said:


> I'm the type of person that will rarely send his food back if there is something wrong with it. So I need some help...
> 
> I bought the Scattante R-330 and I was not happy with it at all. I had a bunch of problems with it. They left a metal shard in my back wheel, which gave me 4 flat tires before I found it, the grips started coming off, the gears started to slip and overall just not happy with the bike after a week. I ended up taking advantage of Performances “100% satisfaction guaranteed” slogan and exchanged it for a FUJI.
> After all the problems, which were Performance Store related, they still had the nerve to give me a very bad attitude. Even the store manager was a jerk! The store manager came up and said, “SO WHATS YOUR PROBLEM?” with a really bad attitude. I told him what was wrong and he basically accused me of lying. They even charged me a restocking fee, which I agreed to pay because I just wanted to stop dealing with them. I’m trying to decided if it’s worth it to email performance and complain about their customer service. For the money I am paying for a bike, I figure they should be nicer and more understanding. They made me so mad I don’t ever want to shop there again.
> ...


Never buy a bike from Performance?


----------



## Cross Chained (Jun 2, 2008)

Absolutely email them (calling would be better if you feel like really yelling). You deserve good customer service no matter how much money you have spent with them. Let them know you won't be returning as a customer and you'll be recommending other bikers to stay away from them. That will get their attention.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

You're talking about a $600 bike from a wal-mart type mail-order operation, you know this? This is basically as cheap a (modern) road bike as you can get.

"The gears started slipping"...does this mean that the shifting wasn't great? If you bought the bike from a catalogue-they don't really owe you adjustments--maybe if you bought in store, it isn't clear from your post. I don't know what Performance in person stores have for a complimentary adjustment policy.


If you're just getting into road cycling, get a bike from the LBS--then you often get complimentary adjustments for at least a while. Most of us learn to reason the source of flats out quickly, based on the hole location on the tube.



It sounds to me like you have a bur where it hurts.


----------



## Kestreljr (Jan 10, 2007)

DGK*UGLY said:


> They even charged me a restocking fee


I have never had a restocking fee when retuning something to performance. Obviously a bike could be different, but I think that is worth calling Performance HQ about and seeing what company policy is.


----------



## DGK*UGLY (Jun 6, 2008)

That was the first “new” road bike I bought. I was riding my friends hand-me-downs pretty much before. I wanted to take the leap and buy a new one and that’s what performance recommended. 
I know I should dumb with the tube thing but I just didn’t expect them to leave a metal shard in there. I thought maybe its things I was running over. 

I bought it from the store not ordered it out of a catalogue. I realized it was a Mickey Mouse bike and that is another reason I returned it.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*New bike sorting out*



DGK*UGLY said:


> That was the first “new” road bike I bought. I was riding my friends hand-me-downs pretty much before. I wanted to take the leap and buy a new one and that’s what performance recommended.
> I know I should dumb with the tube thing but I just didn’t expect them to leave a metal shard in there. I thought maybe its things I was running over.
> 
> I bought it from the store not ordered it out of a catalogue. I realized it was a Mickey Mouse bike and that is another reason I returned it.


It sounds to me like all things that could have easily been fixed. The metal shard (or equivalent) can and does happen on wheels that cost more than your bike, the shifting could probably have been fixed with a simple twist of the barrel adjuster, and the "grips coming off" sounds like the handlebar tape just needed to be redone. About 30 minutes of work and everything is OK. Since we weren't there when the discussions took place, we can't know what you said or how you behaved, but it doesn't really sound like any basis to exchange the bike.


----------



## beans (Jun 22, 2006)

The less complaints about preventable problems, the more likely these problems will recur.

Complaining about bad service is a very important part of the whole consumer system. Don't be a pr!ck about it, but yeah, do complain if you think you're in the right.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

There should be no restocking fee on an exchange. Period.


----------



## gobike1 (May 12, 2008)

Sorry but "Whats your problem" from a manager is is totally uneacceptable even at a McDonakds for an exchange of a 99 cent burger. Write the co an email or letter and let them know how crappy this was for you. Otherwise other people in your boat may suffer the same consequences and that store of people need to know that it's not right to treat people poorly.


----------



## DGK*UGLY (Jun 6, 2008)

over all i was just unhappy with the bike, this added to it. It made me feel like they didn’t even take time in putting the bike together. Yeah, it’s all easily fixed and by me. I personally think that I shouldn’t have to do all that the first week I had the bike. Those are all things that should have been looked over by them to ensure everything was put together right and to ensure their 100% satisfaction guarantee, especially, if I am buying their house brand bike. 
I went in with intentions of getting it fixed by them and having them explain what was wrong. When I got there, I went to go look at the bikes I originally looked at and asked how a return/exchanging would work and if it was possible. The first person that helped me was very nice and helpful. We talked about it a bit and talked to me about what was best. (He got me swaying more to do the return.) I still had not decided if I was going to return it and it was just an idea. 
When the manager had a terrible attitude with me, I got mad. Then I decided that I didn’t want to ride around on a Performance house brand coz I have had it with them. I just wanted to get rid of the bike by this point. I try not to be rude to people that are helping me like that. I’m serious when I say I don’t send my food back at restaurants. I rarely return things to stores.
I always go and try to be helped by the same person. That guy is really nice and informative. Everyone else is a freaking jerk. One of my friends went there to look at bikes and the person kept trying to push the OBEY bike on him. Yeah, he looks like a hipster but that doesn’t mean they have to be rude and stereotype someone like that. He told him many times “No, I don’t want that bike. I’m looking for more of a…” and the guy kept saying, “No, you need the OBEY bike.” Yeah, it’s funny now to me but that’s not cool of performance. I have had it with them and that’s why my question is should I complain or not? Is it worth the time I am going to take in writing a letter and sending it in?

-ugly


----------



## DGK*UGLY (Jun 6, 2008)

SEE! That’s what I’m thinking too. That’s why I’m trying to decide if I should complain or not. My friends have suffered through their terrible service and I’m so fed up with them I’m just wondering if it’s worth it…I'm so sick of them i don't think i'll shop there anymore.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

DGK*UGLY said:


> SEE! That’s what I’m thinking too. That’s why I’m trying to decide if I should complain or not. My friends have suffered through their terrible service and I’m so fed up with them I’m just wondering if it’s worth it…I'm so sick of them i don't think i'll shop there anymore.


Perrformance sucks, but they have cheap prices. I buy stuff like tubes and tires there from time to time, but I'd never buy a bike there. Most of the employees are clueless. I'd rather spend a bit more and buy a bike from someone that actually knows what they are doing.


----------



## gobike1 (May 12, 2008)

I've been into Performance one time. The gal helping me was extremely nice, that said, if I were treated as you were, I would be writing a letter pronto. You can point out how nice the one person was, but make it clear the manager was out of line. And I'd ask for the restocking fee back too. If the higher ups in Performance don't get this feedback they will never be able to fix it and they will get a horrible rap and lose sales. In a way, by making a formal complaint, you are helping them stay in business as long as they are willing to make things right with you.


----------



## B15serv (Apr 27, 2008)

Ive worked in the retail industry as both an employee and manager for many years now and am always customer service oriented. What you dealt with was totally unacceptable and I can explain why it happened. The manager has daily/weekly/monthly goals to hit and they make their bonuses based on the results. Thats why he got mean when you wanted to return the bike because youre affecting his numbers. and how dare you, right? I would call the coroporate office asap and explain the situation, they should not have charged you a restocking fee and that money should be returned to you because they GUARANTEE your satisfaction. Scatante is garbage anyways so im not surprised that you were unhappy with it. Fuji isnt the best frame in the world but itll get you by and the components they have are fantastic for the money. The problem with bad customer service is that you could have bought that bike from anywhere, a multitude of lbs and dozens of online stores but you chose to go to performance and for that you deserve their respect. Especially in this economy should they respect your choice to give them business. If you call the corporate office they will probably take care of this.... the last thing they want is for a manager to treat somebody like that and then for that person to tell all of their friends about the experience. I was always trained that when something like that happens the proper action is to clarify that the manager or employee was wrong and to "detach" them from the company during the conversation with the customer. Then do what it takes to let the customer know that their business is appreciated and then take it a little farther to wow them. This lets them know that the person they had issue with is not a reflection of the company and that the company does value their business. 
Another tip is to not curse or make threats whether legitimate or not. This puts you in the irate customer category and what can be done for you changes. The last job I managed at gave me the ability to ignore the customer issue and boot them from the store once they became irate.


----------



## Kestreljr (Jan 10, 2007)

B15serv said:


> Fuji isnt the best frame in the world but itll get you by


Yeah... they barely make a quality frame. I am not sure you can race on it. As a newbie, you will probably be ok for the first year... you know "itll get you by..." then you will need to go to a quality builder- like cervelo. Have you seen there latest ad? They use computers to make their frames faster. 
*
TOTAL NEWB: *


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

I would certainly write a complaint, because it should make you feel better, but I wouldn't expect a whole lot. The 100% satisfaction guarantee is a cruel joke. I complained, got a response that they were looking into it, and never heard another word. Great customer service.

I would also dispute the "restocking fee" with my credit card company, if that's how you bought it. The product was defective, so how can they charge you to restock it? Are they really going to restock a defective product? (Don't bother answering that).

Lesson learned, unfortunately. Performance sucks. Their guarantee means nothing. I also stopped shopping there when the manager accused me of breaking a product that was clearly defective. I haven't shopped there since, which I would guess represents several hundred dollars in lost revenue. I guess they are doing so well, they don't need customers like that. Performance can suck it. Hell, I would take back the Fuji, too, and tell them to stick it.


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

Performance SUX....period. I went in to check out a Fuji and was told that the most that I could test ride it would be around the parking lot. I ended up buying a Cervelo from a LBS that spent 20+ hours with me in the store fitting the bike and letting me do a 35 mile test ride BEFORE making any type of purchase commitment. I also have free fitting adjustments for six months (I can see them doing tweaks and checks for free forever). Since then I have done 100's of miles of group rides with the shop that always end in refreshments and snacks at the shop in an air conditioned room with projection screen showing some type of professional race. You get what you pay for and it sounds like you got typical Performance quality with typical Performance customer service. I will never shopt there again. Next time try taking a step up and checking out bikes at K-Mart....


----------



## Kestreljr (Jan 10, 2007)

MCF said:


> Next time try taking a step up and checking out bikes at K-Mart....


I think you are being a little unfair in your judgement... Performance may look like a LBS, but it is really a big box retailer. They offer advantages with $$$ that I appreciate. If you want to be buddy-buddy with your LBS, and hang out there after rides, watch movies with them and eat their food- that is great. (really, nothing wrong with it!) But I could care less to do that. I ride with friends and teammates. I want to get the items I need as cheap as possible- Performance does that for me. If I don't like it- I can return it. (I have done this tons of times with no problems & the OP should complain about a restocking fee) 

No, a newbie shouldn't go to Performance for advice on a first time bike purchase. But I am glad Performance is around.

FOR EXAMPLE: 
Shimano 6600 Shifters.
Performance (local) = $299
Colorado Cyclist (comparable to my LBS) = $369


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

*I will gladly pay $70...*



Kestreljr said:


> I think you are being a little unfair in your judgement... Performance may look like a LBS, but it is really a big box retailer. They offer advantages with $$$ that I appreciate. If you want to be buddy-buddy with your LBS, and hang out there after rides, watch movies with them and eat their food- that is great. (really, nothing wrong with it!) But I could care less to do that. I ride with friends and teammates. I want to get the items I need as cheap as possible- Performance does that for me. If I don't like it- I can return it. (I have done this tons of times with no problems & the OP should complain about a restocking fee)
> 
> No, a newbie shouldn't go to Performance for advice on a first time bike purchase. But I am glad Performance is around.
> 
> ...


I will gladly pay the $70 (actually $63 since my LBS always gives 10% off) for customer service and installation that my LBS would provide for free on a purchase like this.


----------



## SM-Rider (May 2, 2007)

Yes, Performance does some funny stuff. One time I was looking at a pair of bib shorts there. I looked at the chamois to see what it was like. Well, let's just say I saw some funky hairs on it and that was the end of me buying clothes there.

On the other hand, I can't find Cytomax any cheaper any where else. Fortunately, that stuff is sealed.


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

*Thank you....*



SM-Rider said:


> Yes, Performance does some funny stuff. One time I was looking at a pair of bib shorts there. I looked at the chamois to see what it was like. Well, let's just say I saw some funky hairs on it and that was the end of me buying clothes there.
> 
> On the other hand, I can't find Cytomax any cheaper any where else. Fortunately, that stuff is sealed.


I needed a good vomiting....


----------



## yakky (May 7, 2008)

Kestreljr said:


> I think you are being a little unfair in your judgement... Performance may look like a LBS, but it is really a big box retailer. They offer advantages with $$$ that I appreciate. If you want to be buddy-buddy with your LBS, and hang out there after rides, watch movies with them and eat their food- that is great. (really, nothing wrong with it!) But I could care less to do that. I ride with friends and teammates. I want to get the items I need as cheap as possible- Performance does that for me. If I don't like it- I can return it. (I have done this tons of times with no problems & the OP should complain about a restocking fee)


Agreed, I buy everything I can at Performance. I don't go there for the service, I go there for the prices and selection. I will agree that there are some crappy employees, and in this case it sounds like a top down problem with the manager being a jerk. Of course we only know your side of the story. Truth is, no bike is setup perfectly, they all have issues and they certainly need adjustments after a few rides. Most people on this board wouldn't have gotten 4 flats as they would have found the whole in the tube and figured out where the problem was. You learned a valuable lesson, to look for the cause, don't just assume the tire/rim is fine.

That said, no matter what you said short of yelling or personal insults should yeild that bad of service. You should write a letter to Performance HQ, IMO, letters have the most impact.

And to those that think stores should provide food and entertainment, I hope you are kidding. I don't want to pay for that crap, I want to be in and out and back on the road, not getting my ego stroked by someone who tells me what a nice bike I ride.


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

*If you are referring to me...*



yakky said:


> Agreed, I buy everything I can at Performance. I don't go there for the service, I go there for the prices and selection. I will agree that there are some crappy employees, and in this case it sounds like a top down problem with the manager being a jerk. Of course we only know your side of the story. Truth is, no bike is setup perfectly, they all have issues and they certainly need adjustments after a few rides. Most people on this board wouldn't have gotten 4 flats as they would have found the whole in the tube and figured out where the problem was. You learned a valuable lesson, to look for the cause, don't just assume the tire/rim is fine.
> 
> That said, no matter what you said short of yelling or personal insults should yeild that bad of service. You should write a letter to Performance HQ, IMO, letters have the most impact.
> 
> And to those that think stores should provide food and entertainment, I hope you are kidding. I don't want to pay for that crap, I want to be in and out and back on the road, not getting my ego stroked by someone who tells me what a nice bike I ride.


I don't think any LBS should provide 'food and entertainment' and I could care less if anyone comments on what bike I ride or how I ride, but I do appreciate a LBS that does provide AMAZING customer service (i.e organizing weekly rides that are some of the best in Houston and spending 20+ hours with me fitting a bike (minor change, ride around neighborhood, repeat, change stem angle/length, try different handlebar shapes, rotation, test ride, adjust, test ride, adjust, etc. etc.) and lets me test ride a brand new bike for 35 miles BEFORE ANY type of commitment to purchase...I DO EXPECT THAT and appreciate it VERY much. Keep shopping at Performance, but do the rest of us a favor and don't whine and complain when the LBS won't 'put a rush or your ego stroker ($$$$ bike)' because you have a ride/race on Saturday and you need your wheel trued, etc. etc.. ...Take it to Performance, I am sure they will put a rush on it for you.


----------



## chopsuuy (May 21, 2008)

My personal experience with performance bike is that it is a place to get bargain parts, if you know what you want, but definitely not a place to seek help in buying one. My girlfriend bought an entry level bike from them as the price was clearance good. We went back there several times as the chain kept falling off. In the meantime I brought my bike to a LBS for service and never had problems (been using them for years). I then brought my girlfriend's bike there for a $20.00 chain/derailleur adjustment......problem solved. I pointed this out the manager of performance bike, he courteously offered a 20% discount voucher for all our troubles. Again, their personel are not quite good technically, but prices are good and the manager of this particular store is very professional and acknowledges their shortcomings.


----------



## brujenn (Nov 26, 2007)

Performance should have a banner outside that reads something like "Buy it cheap here, but only if you can fix it yourself."

Unfortunatley they don't so they get a lot of newbs buying poorly set-up bikes. I bought a Fuji saratoga (like, but cheaper than an Electra Townie) for my 76 year old dad. The set-up was a disaster: one brake rubbing the tire, one 1/2 on the inside edge of the rim, Seat pointed to the sky, derailluer massively out of adj, handlebars pointed at the sky (would have fit McCain well).

But yeh, I'll buy $25 shorts there.


----------

